# Check this out!



## clamdigger (Feb 12, 2015)

This site is Japanese, but look at the second picture down. This attachment would be perfect for going back over and cleaning down to bare pavement, or maybe clearing out gravel loaded EOD garbage the plow truck gifted you.
https://www.yamaha-motor.co.jp/snowthrower/lineup/yt660b/


----------

